# First IUI today!!



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site! I have my first IUI at 2pm today! Don't know if I'm scared or excited!! Hope everyone is ok!!

Love Willow
Xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Willow  

Good luck today  theres nothing to be scared of hun, i had my first iui 30th june 

Sending      in your direction

Take Care

Wendy x


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks. I'm all done, it was fine. Back in again tomorrow!! x


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry if tmi, my underwear has been quite wet since I left and I have some brown blood and af type pains. Is this normal?


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Willow - all completely normal.  Don't worry about being wet, it isn't the sperm escaping (it is pretty much a one way route once it is through the cervix) it is just mucus that has been disturbed by the catheter.  Same with the brown blood, the cervix is very sensitive and often bleeds a little after IUI.

Wishing you tonnes of luck for your 2ww (two week wait)

Some1

xx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, it's stopped now, just keep getting these really intense pains on and off, feels a bit like trapped wind but really painful


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi willow 

just curious, why are you back in again tomorrow? are you having two shots of IUI this cycle?  i had my first iui on monday so in the same boat..


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm having two. I have a clear blue fertility monitor and I wanted to have it on my two peak days. Might not change our chances but you never know, we just wanted to try it xx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

How was your first IUI? Are you having natural or medicated? x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

i'm having unmedicated but i was still told to take a pregnyl shot the day before, did you have that?  as i have had two miscarriages i was also told to take another pregnyl shot tomorrow and one next week and so have to test a bit later than i may have done in case i get a false positive cos of the hcg.

GG x


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

No I didn't have anything like that, not even a scan. Hope it doesn't change anything. I'm just waiting to go in for my second which should be easier I hope x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

i don't know what the other girls will think as they know way more than me but i'm a bit surprised you didn't even have a scan?? did the clinic/hospital not offer one? who are you having treatment with?

GG x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

I didn't have any scans on any of my natural IUIs, just relied on ovulation predictor tests.  I think it is quite unusual for clinics to offer scans on a natural cycle.  However, it is possible to have monitoring scans on a natural cycle if you want, it just adds to the expense and number of clinic trips.

Some1

xx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm at LWC. No they didn't offer any scans at all, I just used OPKs and my fertility monitor. I think that's why I decided on two IUIs to try and get the right time. Last IUI today was terrible, nurse tried for 20 mins to do it and couldn't so she had to get the nurse I had yesterday to do it again!

Xx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have any pain after today's IUI which is strange considering how much I was in last night! x


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure if it's good but so far had sore boobs since Sat, feel really tired and yesterday temp was 37.2 when it's normally 36.8 also woke up this morning covered in sweat even though temp was only 36.9. Cramps have stopped though, I don't like not feeling anything there!


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope everything is going ok sending lots of     I am due to begin iui at the end of this year its good to hear from people what they are going through and what to expect this site is fantastic much better than leaflets and talking to people who dont really understand I really hope this wait isnt too hard....

Lots of


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Sending lots of        to yo willow 

Sending lots of      to you leanne

I' due to have my second attempt at iui around the 25th August 

xxxx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Leanne. Hope you get your BFP this time Wendy! Is your cycle completely natural or do you have trigger shots? xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

Lea and Wendy.....good luck to you both....I am due to start my IUID at the end of September...let me know how you get on!
^reiki  

Where are you both going for your treatments?


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Guys

My cycle is natural, Getting married on 3rd september and didn't want any side effects (i don't know if you get side effects or not?) But if this one doesn't work then gonna go for medicated. Thinking about having accupuncture aswell, although don't like the thought of being poked with loads of needles lol.

How long you got to go now willow befor you can test?

Hi Prickyhedgehog, i'm going for treatment in Darlington at the london womens clinic  good look with your IUID in September 
     to everyone


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I tested early today, wish I hadn't. I was just sure it would be positive as I've had symptoms and they can't be side effects as I've had no meds at all!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Willow - hope your result changes when you get to official test day   .  With my DD I tested negative on day 11, then positive on day 14 so all is not lost yet.

some1

xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

some1 - just read your signature history thingy (dont know what its called! lol) and was really comforted by the fact that you have been successful to conceive on the times when you have done stimulated cycles with clomiphene and trigger shot - I start my clomiphene tomorrow and trigger shot hopefully after day 10 scan.... 
I haven't had much luck with natural cycles in the past, trying to conceive number 2, dd now aged 9!
Also good to see that us more mature ladies, with high FSH levels (well considered by some to be older and higher - lol!), are able to conceive successfully.

Thankyou - you have just made me smile!

Good luck to you and your little bean!!   
And congratulations.

Willow - sending you loads of positive wishes for a ...hang in there! Willing you on!!


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
I had six iui s ( although 3 were cancelled part way through). The first two goes I had no pain or bleeding so when I suffered with both after the final go I was convinced it had been a waste of time but I was wrong and it gave me the BFP I had waited so long for!!!!
Hope this makes you feel more positive x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Prickly - glad my story has made you smile!  Had my first scan today and saw the heartbeat so feeling very relieved and lucky.  Hope you have the same success   

Some1

xx


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the good luck and    just a waiting game for now .... having treatment at James Cook in Middlesbrough everone there is amazing


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a temp drop from 37.3 down to 36.8 today, not looking good


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Willow    hope you get a big surprise on test day.  Are you going to hang on until the 27th or test early?

Some1

xx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Might test early seeing as it seems like AF is coming tomorrow, a few days early!


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sending lots of good luck willow my fingers and toes are crossed for when you test xxxx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

My opks have been getting darker every day though, it's nearly positive now, but my cm is pink. I'm so confused!!


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I did a hpt and after 5 mins there was a faint line! But after about 10 mins it started to spread into a wider line and nearly disappeared! You can barely see it now, since then I've done two more tests but nothing! I guess the first test was faulty!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh Willow - you must be feeling all over the place!    Were all the hpt's the same type?  I suppose you will now have to wait until tomorrow morning and test again, really hope you get a nice clear positive at your next test     

Some1

xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

Blimey Willow....hang in there girl! What a stressful time for you....just find some ways to relax (if thats possible)....test tomorrow again is what I would do...although I tried different brands...and weeing on a stick can be very addictive if you let it!


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

That happened last night so I tested again this morning and still bfn. They were same type of tests, the sensitive ones from eBay! Oh well, still no af so all is not lost yet, you never know! 
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

don't give up hope willow. Theres people on here who's had BFNs then BFPs  

   

I've had my 2nd natural DIUI today, starting the 2ww again now   

Take care


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck Wendy! I still have hope! My fertility friend chart gives me 72 pregnancy points!


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

whats the fertility friend chart? lol


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

On fertility friend.com. My dw copies my chart on to it, bbt and symptoms etc!


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I did an hpt last night at 14 dpo, day before af was due and got a very faint line! But now af has just showed up as heavy as always! So I guess that really is it now. Now I need to find another £1600 for next month!!


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Willow,

take care,

El. xx


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that willow 

Take Care

With Love


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that it is a definite BFN Willow   .  Wishing you loads of luck for your next go   

Some1
xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

so sorry willow


----------

